# USA Trains EMD F7 A+B Pre orders!!!



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

I placed a pre order for the USAT f7 that is coming out this year. I ordered through RLD hobbies. Want to know has anyone else preordered them and also will this locomotives be dcc ready? I plan on installing ESU loksound in each unit. I have done some installs in my Alco fa units from aristocraft before. Im hoping these new USA locomotives will be a little bit easier.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any news on these in quite awhile. From USA's drawings I see new horizontal grilles and a fan for the dynamic brakes instead of the flush centrifugal blowers on the F3's. They could qualify as late F3's or early F7's? I wonder if they have corrected the wrong location for the brake cylinders? Did Robbie at RLD give you any possible delivery date other than this year?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt that the wiring will be changed, but there are several ways to DCC them, including a way that takes longer to open the shell than wire up the decoder.... the "quick and dirty" way is on my site.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Paul Burch said:


> I haven't seen any news on these in quite awhile. From USA's drawings I see new horizontal grilles and a fan for the dynamic brakes instead of the flush centrifugal blowers on the F3's. They could qualify as late F3's or early F7's? I wonder if they have corrected the wrong location for the brake cylinders? Did Robbie at RLD give you any possible delivery date other than this year?


I did order with Robby he did not give me a ETA though. I spoke to a Rep USA Trains and they said end of April early May so I hope its close to that.


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I doubt that the wiring will be changed, but there are several ways to DCC them, including a way that takes longer to open the shell than wire up the decoder.... the "quick and dirty" way is on my site.
> 
> Greg


Yes ive looked at your site and I looked at your methods. I may just install the decoder and move the existing wires over to the decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Easy to do without any soldering, and can be "upgraded" later when you want constant lighting.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Easy to do without any soldering, and can be "upgraded" later when you want constant lighting.
> 
> Greg


What do you mean constant Lighting


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you run DCC already?


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Do you run DCC already?


Yes running the new Digitrax system with some TCs wow 501 decoders in my older version Fa units. I pulled out everything in them and run everything off the decoders.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so one primary benefit of DCC is the constant track voltage, so you get constant lighting, i.e. the power source is always available to the loco, as opposed to DC where the track voltage varies. 

So, the USAT "quick and dirty" method is to drive the main board not from the track, but from the motor output. This drives the motors perfectly, but the lighting circuits act like you are on a DC layout, i.e. no lights when the motor is stopped.

This is a great quick way to put a decoder in a USAT loco, and really, the stock USAT lighting circuits suck, so I usually do this, and then change the lights over to LED bit by bit, and move them over to the decoder.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok I understand that. I think when I do the install on the USAT F7 im going to go with a esu decoder and take all the lighting out and add led so I have control. How are the smoke units with the USAT locos? Ima having hard time with the TCS wow and my Aristocraft Fa units. The fan will run for a lil while then shut down. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe should start another thread, you have opened a lot of doors.... which smoke unit? the FA had 2 different ones...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Greg. Should be a new thread.


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Cato12 said:


> I placed a pre order for the USAT f7 that is coming out this year. I ordered through RLD hobbies.


I just got my Union Pacific F7 in the mail yesterday! Beautiful model!


----------

